# Weeklong Florida Charters



## Laura Flynn-Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

Hello, 

I'm trying to plan a week long surprise birthday vacation for my husband. I would like to do a bareboat charter possibly from Naples or etc. so we could see the Dry Tortugas and some of the keys. We are experienced sailors and are looking for around a 30ft boat just for the two of us. He's the kind of guy that likes to be on the move and not have an agenda, so I just want the kind of vacation where we can rent a boat and go where we want for a week and explore, for a reasonable amount (under $3500 preferrably). 

Any recommendations or places NOT to use? Tips, tricks or other useful info? 

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------

